# C59 KOM Special Edition



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

C59 2013 KOM edition I ordered back in July just arrived at my LBS -- pics below -- pardon the terrible photos -- they immediately put the frame in the window (pending the build as am waiting on the wheelset) and I had to get back to work so didn't get a proper photo shoot -- the C59 frames are truly amazing -- will post pics of the build once complete -- Good riding... Colorider


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

I commented on this in the frames forum but given how cool this is, it is worthy of 2 comments, so congratulations on your new arrival! I'd have made the shop work late to put it together or stayed up late and done it myself.

Also, you were one of the motivations (bad influences) for me pulling the trigger on a C59. I got the GDCV grey colourway, mostly because they had my size in stock and I didn't want to wait months (I waited about 6 months for my C50 back in 2004). Hopefully it will ship soon.


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey Icabod, thanks for the kind comments and congrats on your new C59! The gray color scheme is very cool -- I have only seen it on the new disc setup, but it should look incredible on the standard model as well! As for my build, at this point I am still waiting on a few items, including the shifters and wheels (a pair of Enve 3.4 clinchers). I thought about building her up anyway, as the weather has been amazing -- but due to work/ travel unfortunately I won't be able to ride until next week in any event -- the anticipation is killing me! Post pics of your gray/red/white C59 when done -- can't wait to see it! Good riding...


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

You LBS has it wrong - the C59 should be on top, followed by the Merckx and then the dale at the bottom.

That paint job is SWEET. And screw any kit-wearing bull crap wanna-be racer who gives you grief over it. It's damn cool and there is no denying that.

Enjoy.


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

ronderman said:


> You LBS has it wrong - the C59 should be on top, followed by the Merckx and then the dale at the bottom.
> 
> That paint job is SWEET. And screw any kit-wearing bull crap wanna-be racer who gives you grief over it. It's damn cool and there is no denying that.
> 
> Enjoy.


Agreed! I would definitely go with a C59 (or even an M10) on top and might even dare to go with the C-dale above the Merckx (IMHO)! And thanks for props on the paint job -- like I tell all my riding buddies (who have mostly gone "black stealth" and who have warned me they plan to paint my new ride all black), all that matters is that I like it, and in any event, to throw me hell you have to catch me first! I also won't see most of the "poser kit guys" in the mountains anyway -- they are too busy posing in the coffee shops down in the foothills! Remember, white bar tape is "pro"... Good riding...


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

What are you going to build this up with apart from the Enve wheels? I'm way too impatient to wait for built pictures.


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

idris icabod said:


> What are you going to build this up with apart from the Enve wheels? I'm way too impatient to wait for built pictures.


Hey Icabod -- believe me, I share your impatience! -- below is the setup (which has flip-flopped several times and I assume like all new builds, remains subject to final riding/tweaking) -- in any event, this is truly a dream bike for me after working hard for many years and saving my pennies -- my first bike (a Bianchi) has over 15,000 miles in about 5 years and cost less than 1/3 this frame complete -- man, I just hope I can charge a few mountain passes on the new machine before the snow comes for good! -- Good riding...

*Campy 2012 Super Record (full groupo) -- compact crank 34/50 and 12/29 casette (I routinely hit grades of 10%-14% and sometimes higher where I ride most often and need to keep the spin cadence high! -- I am no Tommy V. or Tommy D! -- the later being our local hero along with TJ VanG)

*Deda 35 carbon bar and Deda 35 stem (black/red) (I love the big bar and stem -- especially on the ups and during pucker-factor descents -- i tested it on some of the loaners I tried before deciding on the C59)

*Enve 3.4 clincher wheels with Chris King hubs (stealth black on the wheels and black hubs) (was originally going to go with no profile on the wheels at all (something like Campy Hyperon Ultras), but the Enve wheels are amazing IMHO -- incredibly light and responsive -- with little wind effect, which will help in all types of terrain, especially above treeline!)

*Selle San Marco carbon saddle (black/red) (I am partial to these -- all comes down to what fits ya)

*Dura Ace carbon pedals (again, partial to these as my old bike has DA pedals -- I know I will probably get arrested for putting anything DA on a Colnago -- but pedals seem like a misdemeanor at worst)

*Odds and ends (white elite cages / black bar tape / basic Cateye computer)


----------



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

colorider7 said:


> *Dura Ace carbon pedals (again, partial to these as my old bike has DA pedals -- I know I will probably get arrested for putting anything DA on a Colnago -- but pedals seem like a misdemeanor at worst)


I think the campy crank will reject the DA pedals 

(Excellent frame by the way....enjoy!!!)


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

chaulk61 said:


> I think the campy crank will reject the DA pedals
> 
> (Excellent frame by the way....enjoy!!!)


Agreed -- it may not take! (and thanks!)


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

Yeah, that is certainly a pretty impressive build! I've got a super record groupset waiting for mine but don't have the budget for the wheels so will have to use what I have. I'd love the Enve's or Zipp or Madfiber but we'll have to see how generous my wife is for my birthday. The C59 was going to be a 40th birthday gift but I couldn't wait so bought it with "my" money which of course frees up my birthday present somewhat for a new set of wheels, unfortunately I'm not 40 until July so the Colnago will have to go with old wheels for a while.


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

idris icabod said:


> Yeah, that is certainly a pretty impressive build! I've got a super record groupset waiting for mine but don't have the budget for the wheels so will have to use what I have. I'd love the Enve's or Zipp or Madfiber but we'll have to see how generous my wife is for my birthday. The C59 was going to be a 40th birthday gift but I couldn't wait so bought it with "my" money which of course frees up my birthday present somewhat for a new set of wheels, unfortunately I'm not 40 until July so the Colnago will have to go with old wheels for a while.


Even without crazy wheels, it will still be incredible -- I tested a c59 with some generic wheels and it was still the most amazing ride I have ever had (no lie) -- plus, it will make you appreciate the new wheels even that much more once you get them! I have been riding the heck out of my old Bianchi these last few weeks, and the switch to the new build will be a dream come true...


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

colorider7 said:


> Even without crazy wheels, it will still be incredible -- I tested a c59 with some generic wheels and it was still the most amazing ride I have ever had (no lie) -- plus, it will make you appreciate the new wheels even that much more once you get them! I have been riding the heck out of my old Bianchi these last few weeks, and the switch to the new build will be a dream come true...


I guess I am being a little melodramatic. I have a couple of pairs of Ksyriums, Campy neutron Ultra, Eurus and some carbon Eastons so I can probably make do in the mean time.


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

idris icabod said:


> I guess I am being a little melodramatic. I have a couple of pairs of Ksyriums, Campy neutron Ultra, Eurus and some carbon Eastons so I can probably make do in the mean time.


Uh, yea. You'll be just fine... I vote for the Campy Ultras...


----------



## TheWholeEarth (Jun 12, 2013)

I just took delivery of my C59 KOM - Campag SR Group Set, Campag Bullet Dark Label CULT Clinchers.

Currently being ridden in Thailand. 


View attachment 282385
View attachment 282386


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Congrats but I'd be none too pleased if my new C59 was out sitting for people to bump into, scratch and get their greasy paws all over.


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Very nice ride -- congrats! Now go get some vertical! Seriously, enjoy it and may you float up every inch of those climbs -- incredible bike... Colorider


----------



## TheWholeEarth (Jun 12, 2013)

I thought I'd add a few close up details - forgive the signs of road dirt, the heavens opened on my last ride, bike and I both drenched.


----------

